# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  I was TESTED & Passes

## Gettinbig01

I recently have been putting up post asking question about getting tested for steroids due to a local competition I am doing. I have not used anything in 8-9months but my last cycle included Decca. I know from research Decca is detectable for 18months. I took a Hair test a few days ago and my results are Negative. I am guessing from my results Deca does not stay detectable for 18months unless I would have failed. I didn't use any cleansers, hope this helps some people out there

----------


## Nicotine

or you had fake gear?..

----------


## jaysunderstudy

The literature says "up to" 18 months. Detection time depends on a number of factors, like ur dose, how long you used it for, what ur diet was like ect. But thats good tho you got it out almost a year early.

----------


## Gettinbig01

Nicotine it was 100% legit deca I actually had it tested. I am shocked it did not come up considering other posts I read stated it is detectable for 18months since last injection.

----------


## J0k3R

> The literature says "up to" 18 months. Detection time depends on a number of factors, like ur dose, how long you used it for, what ur diet was like ect. But thats good tho you got it out almost a year early.


Agreed. There are so many factors that determine it and your body might get rid of the metabolites faster than other people would. Looks like you dodged a bullet bro lol.

----------


## nancy_axel

> I recently have been putting up post asking question about getting tested for steroids due to a local competition I am doing. I have not used anything in 8-9months but my last cycle included Decca. I know from research Decca is detectable for 18months. I took a Hair test a few days ago and my results are Negative. I am guessing from my results Deca does not stay detectable for 18months unless I would have failed. I didn't use any cleansers, hope this helps some people out there


you might have just gotten lucky. you have to realize that these tests aren't 100% sensitive ..  :Evil2:

----------


## JimInAK

If the hair that was tested was not grown during the time you used Deca , maybe that is why the hair test turned up negative.

Just a guess...

----------


## rajagiri

I'm a new member for this. 




yoga :1laugh:

----------

